# Problema con Generador eléctrico



## edmon (Jul 20, 2014)

Hola a todos, 

tengo un generador eléctrico que me da una salida de 500v, ando perdido y no se que hacer. 

 He sacado el avr y no se como comprovar si esta bien. 

aparentemente el bobinado parece estar en buen estado. 

ya me ha fundido el cargador del movil y varios aparatos eléctricos. 

si devo cambiar el avr, como compruebo que el avr viejo esta en mal estado?


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 20, 2014)

podes encontrar mas detalles como, honda 5500 cxs, son similares por no decirte que iguales

http://hondampe.com.au/docs/owning_a_honda/owners_manuals/pe/EG_OwnersManual.pdf


----------



## dmc (Jul 21, 2014)

En algunos equipos, o el AVR, mejor dicho, de algunos equipos,necesitan una carga mínima para entregar el voltaje correcto, por lo general es el 10% o más, de la potencia total, en tu caso serían unos 350 W. Si colocas un cargador de celular  o algún otro artefacto de 220v a 500v, seguro que lo incendia. 
Podes probar colocando en serie  dos lamparas halogenadas de unos 500w a 220v (su consumo será de 500w, pero soportará más de 400v), si la tensión se estabiliza en 220 / 230v, quita una de las lamparas y volve a probar  (su consumo será de 500w, pero soportará solo 220v), OJO! si el AVR no funciona bien, se puede quemar la lampara. En el caso de que tengas una tensión levemente anormal (+10 o 15%), podes volver a colocar la lampara que retiraste, pero esta vez en paralelo (su consumo será de 1000w, pero soportarán 220v). 
El peor de los casos sería que, con esa carga (1000W) el AVR no regule, sería más que probable que lo tengas que reemplazar o reparar. Creo que, está más estar decir que tengas cuidado cuando realices las pruebas porque el grupo electrógeno aunque es pequeño de tamaño ya es mortal.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola edmon:

Si el generador no es inverter...comprueba que el motor  se mantiene a 3000 revoluciones por minuto.

Para controlar esas revoluciones constantes para las diferentes cargas...esos motores suelen tener una paleta metálica que es empujada por el flujo forzado del aire que viene de la turbina que enfría el motor.

Si por alguna causa ese mecanismo no está bien lubricado ( Con el paso del tiempo, el polvo que aspira el sistema de refrigeración acaba desecando el lubricante que está en  los puntos donde rozan los ejes de las palancas que son movidos por la paleta y que actúan sobre el acelerador automático. El sistema se frena un poco y el motor actúa acelerándose por encima de las 3000 rev/min. con la consiguiente subida del voltaje).

Suele ocurrir cuando esos generadores han sido usados durante muchas horas y sin haberse llevado a cabo las indicaciones del mantenimiento.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2014)

Hay que cambiarle el AVR Ver el archivo adjunto 114060 , son bastante genéricos , mientras sea de la misma potencia o superior


----------



## edmon (Jul 30, 2014)

ya he pedido un avr nuevo.

 Este generador llevaba bateria y la quite porque estaba en mal estado.

No se si puede influir en el mal funcionamiento posterior...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2014)

En general sirve solo para el arranque en esos grupos . . . (batería)


----------



## edmon (Jul 31, 2014)

no se recarga automáticamente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2014)

Si si , pero no tiene "computadora"


----------



## edmon (Ago 2, 2014)

avr cambiado y generador reparado.

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

Me alegro  , es una falla clásica , por eso mi consejo 

A veces la gente se niega a gastar un duro y reniegan . . . .

Saludos !


----------

